# An ant was eating at my wound



## L1ght (Jun 9, 2012)

Right, so let me start off by saying that the other day I was doing dumb shit with my bicycle. I fell off, and proceeded to badly scratch/scrape my elbow. Pretty bloody.. not too bad overall though, and it's healing quite nicely now. 

Anyways, I woke up yesterday morning because I felt a slight sensation of pain where I had scraped it. The pain wasn't too bad, but it was odd because it was already starting to heal. I thought maybe the scab or something was caught on my bed sheet, or whatever. I look at my elbow and there's an ant just chomping away at my flesh, and I could clearly see him using his mandibles, and picking at my flesh. It wasn't one of those tiny ants either, it was one of the worker ants, the larger ones. I didn't flip out or anything, I just flicked it off and went back to sleep.

So, I started wondering, why was it chewing at my healing wound? I thought ants only eat decaying flesh on dead animals/insects. I never knew they would attack a healing wound, let alone a living organism. 

Does anyone care to weigh in on this question/thought of mine?


----------



## Hallic (Jun 9, 2012)

evolution


----------



## L1ght (Jun 9, 2012)

Wait...What? Evolution for what exactly? You mean they now eat living things that are about a 50x their size, and before they evolved in to man eaters, they just stuck to eating dead things? No way...


----------



## Neil (Jun 9, 2012)

Zombie antpocalypse


----------



## L1ght (Jun 9, 2012)

Neil said:


> Zombie antpocalypse



Now that, is something I can believe in!

Earth Defense Force 2017 anyone?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 9, 2012)

Ants don't always wait for things to die before eating them. Nature gives no shits for mercy.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 9, 2012)

Hallic said:


> evolution





Survival maybe? Was it going for the flesh or the decaying cells on the edge of the flesh?




Also,


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2012)

In New Jersey, everything is a douchebag, so ants eat you while you are still alive.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 9, 2012)

It as going for the flesh, not the dead skin cells around the wound. 

I guess vampire wins this round.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 9, 2012)

there's a scene in the 1979 ruggero deodato film "jungle holocaust" where the cannibal tribe take a dude and tie him to this post next to a really big ant hill. they then make this huge cut on his arm and the ants swarm it. the next day the ants had eaten his arm down to the bone. 

its a really good flick.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 9, 2012)

Someone spilled bath salts in the ant hill.


----------



## rgaRyan (Jun 9, 2012)

Ant musta been on bath salts.

Edit: Dammit, beat me to the joke.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 9, 2012)

No stopping them, now that they have had a taste of flesh.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 9, 2012)

Odd for state side ants, but in Africa those ants don't wait for you to even be hurt necessarily so who knows maybe someone brought one of those beasts back to the states and made its way to your bed for a nighttime snack.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 9, 2012)

Totally creeping me out guys lol. I see those ants all over the place outside my house honestly. Midnight snack lol.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 9, 2012)

BATH SALTS

EDIT: FUCK! Too late


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 9, 2012)

That is Gore as Fuck! You should right a goregrind song entitled, "Devoured by Ants." 

The ants are in your house, and they are there for the sole purpose of consuming you. You might as well write a brootal az fuk song about it, before you inevitably wake up with a missing hand. 

Embrace the gore!


----------



## Explorer (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to inform you, but ants eat living things all the time. I've watched them eat worms, grubs, slugs, and other things.

Here's a happy video with footage of them working their way in.



My advice? Cover the wound while you sleep.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> In New Jersey, everything is a douchebag, so ants eat you while you are still alive.



I know you're stereotyping from Jersey Shore, but I have family in New Jersey who are far from douchebags and look nothing like guidos. 



As far as the OPs question, I have no clue as to why the ant was eating your flesh.


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> I know you're stereotyping from Jersey Shore, but I have family in New Jersey who are far from douchebags and look nothing like guidos.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the OPs question, I have no clue as to why the ant was eating your flesh.



I'm pretty sure he's just fucking around. Not everyone from Canada says "about" like "aboot".


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 10, 2012)

^Mostly just the east coast as far as I can tell. Newfies have crazy ass accents.  I feel sorry for the normal people from Jersey, a whole state ruined by a stupid phenomenon and a show about idiots.

Anyway, yeah cover that up when you sleep man, you don't want him coming back with more friends, especially since you let him go.

Sleep tight by the way.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 10, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Odd for state side ants, but in Africa those ants don't wait for you to even be hurt necessarily so who knows maybe someone brought one of those beasts back to the states and made its way to your bed for a nighttime snack.


i used to worked at this place where equipment was built and shipped to the middle east. the guy who packed the stuff thought it was funny/cool to always put a shovel full of dirt from the "fire ant" mound with a hotdog (for survival food) in the crate with it.

so yeah, i can see where those ants could make it over here...


----------



## Necris (Jun 10, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Not everyone from Canada says "about" like "aboot".



Stealth does.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

^ Holy shit


----------



## flint757 (Jun 10, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i used to worked at this place where equipment was built and shipped to the middle east. the guy who packed the stuff thought it was funny/cool to always put a shovel full of dirt from the "fire ant" mound with a hotdog (for survival food) in the crate with it.
> 
> so yeah, i can see where those ants could make it over here...



Well there ya go 

That is very poor judgement on his part didn't he ever watch that video in biology about creatures taking over from other continents because it throws shit out of balance. (frogs in Australia, killer bees, etc.)


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

Right, so in light of this ridiculous insect extravaganza, this gigantic fucking spider decided to stroll across my kitchen floor, thinking it would go unnoticed. Joke was on me though. This sonuva bitch was carrying tons of babies, and when I smashed the spider, its babies just went everywhere. It was a fucking mess. 

I unfortunately don't have pictures of me killing the sonuva bitch, but here are pictures of the aftermath:

Here's the mother:






And here's the babies that exploded everywhere:






Are you fucking happy now ss.org?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

WTF, man that's fucked I hate bugs, you should fumigate yo house.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

Fuck that man, I got quilted northern in my holster and raid in my hand. Insects don't wana fuck with this!




















But in all seriousness.. I agree. I'm fucking tired of all these insects. I see a new fucking species in my house every damn day. -_-


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah I was getting these HUGE fucking spiders too, I just sprayed that anti spider spray everywhere every day for a week and havent had a problem since.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

What is this magic spray you speak of!? I'm pretty interested though...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread reminds me of an album cover I saw a few years back:






Also...



L1ght said:


> Wait...What? Evolution for what exactly? You mean they now eat living things that are about a 50x their size, and before they evolved in to man eaters, they just stuck to eating dead things? No way...



Either you're really tiny, the ants are really big, or somebody's sense of proportion is off.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2012)

You can buy like spider killer spray and stuff.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah bro, and stuff. 



SchecterWhore, what's the ratio then? I have no idea.. but I was guessing like 50:1. I win bitches.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, let's estimate. An ant is, what, 3mm? 4mm (being generous)? Since you said it was a large ant, let's make it 5. Let's say that you're six feet tall. That's 72", or 1829mm. The ratio, therefore, is 1829:5, which reduces down to 365.8:1. But that's just for the height. If we took the volumes of both you and the ant, I'm sure that you're many thousands of times larger than the ant. Unless, of course, you're only five inches tall (as per the original figure), in which case that ant would be quite a menace.


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

lol, alright. Cool calculations bro.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 10, 2012)

That's the practical extent of my mathematical reasoning. Giant ants.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 10, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Wait...What? Evolution for what exactly? You mean they now eat living things that are about a 50x their size, and before they evolved in to man eaters, they just stuck to eating dead things? No way...



They've been eating things 50 times their size for milleniums. As for 50 million times....... That's something new

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 10, 2012)

man
jersey sucks


----------



## flexkill (Jun 10, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Not everyone from Canada says "about" like "aboot".



Yes they do!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 10, 2012)

so there we were having a picnic....


----------



## leandroab (Jun 10, 2012)

L1ght said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just fucking around. Not everyone from Canada says "about" like "aboot".



It's not "aboot", it's "aboat".


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> man
> jersey sucks



I agree. Wholeheartedly.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got chewed up by a *SINGLE* mosquito in Turkey. It must've have flown in my room during the day, camped the base 'til night and lain in wait for a (Flint757 inspired) *midnight snack*.

I caught him gnawing on my flesh a few times so pretended to be asleep, then swiped at him.

I have caught flying insects in the palm of my hand, Obama / Mr Myagi style before, using the 3rd method.

Amatuer


Intermediate


Pro
*no video evidence found* _Brief description; Catch the fly in the palm of your hand, use a gentle breath to usher the insect back into the air and release. 

*note; Works better with less repulsive creatures than flies and mosquitos, though. _

However, pretending to sleep quickly became real sleep and this bastard had his predatory way with me.








@Schecterwhore & Neil

Congrats on conducting the _calculus of the *Ant-pocalypse!*_


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 10, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> @Schecterwhore & Neil
> 
> Congrats on conducting the _calculus of the *Ant-pocalypse!*_


I see no derivatives or integrations.  Humbug.


----------



## pink freud (Jun 10, 2012)

Ants are potentially the scariest animal you could ever come across:

Warning, not for those with weak stomachs


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2012)

You just did the arachnid equivalent of blowing up a nursery. Just sayin', that's some dark shit. Now they're gonna have a vendetta against you. They remember.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 10, 2012)

remember the quilted northern


----------



## L1ght (Jun 10, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> You just did the arachnid equivalent of blowing up a nursery. Just sayin', that's some dark shit. Now they're gonna have a vendetta against you. They remember.



They can come at me! I'll be ready! Unless they get at me while I'm asleep. Then I guess I'm screwed lol.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 10, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Well there ya go
> 
> That is very poor judgement on his part didn't he ever watch that video in biology about creatures taking over from other continents because it throws shit out of balance. (frogs in Australia, killer bees, etc.)


this guy was as "redneck" as they come...also he was crazy to boot.

he removed every radio out of his vehicles cause he once got hit by a train because the music was too loud and he couldnt hear it. he just wasnt quite right after that.

every since then i suspect he had...

...loco motives.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 10, 2012)

^I laughed absolutely way too hard at that.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 10, 2012)

As did I


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 11, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Sorry to inform you, but ants eat living things all the time. I've watched them eat worms, grubs, slugs, and other things.
> 
> Here's a happy video with footage of them working their way in.
> 
> ...






pink freud said:


> Ants are potentially the scariest animal you could ever come across:
> 
> Warning, not for those with weak stomachs




Fuck both of you guys. I'm so itchy now.


----------



## The Buttmonkey (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the way they slowly pulled the skull off camera.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 11, 2012)

In reference to the OP's bug problem: buy those little poison ant food baits. 






They have really helped the ant problem in my house.

Also, if you don't mind seeing white powder under all your baseboard heaters, try diotemaceous earth. It kills spiders, cockroaches, silverfish, ants, slugs and many other bugs. This stuff is magic. It's not poisonous to humans (they say) because it's not made with chemicals. It's made of fossilized remains of diatoms, a type of hard-shelled algae. Any bugs that crawl through it get tiny cuts all over thier bodies and they die from it.


----------



## Aevolve (Jun 12, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Any bugs that crawl through it get tiny cuts all over thier bodies and they die from it.



That's some brutal shit.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 12, 2012)

this to me is the ultimate worst "bug" attack ever! man i forgot how horrid this was!

thank God this is cg and not real...

King Kong (5/10) Movie CLIP - Giant Bugs Attack (2005) HD - YouTube


----------



## trianglebutt (Jun 12, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> this to me is the ultimate worst "bug" attack ever! man i forgot how horrid this was!
> 
> thank God this is cg and not real...
> 
> King Kong (5/10) Movie CLIP - Giant Bugs Attack (2005) HD - YouTube


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 12, 2012)

^ thx for adding the vid bro...i couldnt get it to post up for some reason.

*now, everyone watch it!*


----------



## kerska (Jun 12, 2012)

I work for Terminix.

Ants can't eat solids. He was picking at your flesh intending on taking it back to the colony. Since ants can't process solids, they feed it to their larvae and the larvae throws up a liquid they made out of the solids. Ants eat that liquid.

And don't buy Raid or traps or baits. Ants get in your walls. Buy some boric acid powder and get it into any kind of cracks and crevices they're coming through, and then use gel baits in the same areas AFTER you use the boric acid. The powder will kill most of them right away, the baits will get rid of the rest. Then find the nests outside and treat any of those right at the source.


----------

